# ipod video reset+restore problem



## sgtgrash (Apr 7, 2005)

hello everyone,
ive had my ipod for 1 year now, and it has'nt let me down but recently the navigation wheel stalled on it, i have no idea why. i waited for it to totally be empty of charge... still a no go, and restarting itunes and reinstalling... no go again. so i reset the ipod (bearing in mind i have the latest itunes), nothing on my ipod now except the factory settings, i then try to restore my ipod, not only do i have to click on the restore button as soon as itunes loads up due to its crashing after trying to upload stuff to the ipod. but then when i managed to get it to the restore window, it seems to be loading then comes up with *The iPod *james's iPod" cannot be restored because it contains files that are in use by another application.* and now i cant upload my ipod or nothing, due to itunes not responding everytime i plug the iPod in

please help, i dont want to be trying to claim off the insurance...

James


----------

